# Logging Caboose



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I've needed a logging caboose for quite some time. I wanted something with a different look for logging. I first thought about getting a Hartford Products Hobart Estates Kit, but, Hartford has a few issues. First, they're not cheap. The kits are nice, but they're not as sturdy as some of my other stock. Lately, Hartford doesn't seem very responsive. All reasons to not do Hartford. 

But what's left? I was trying not to spend any money and wondered if I could build something with what I had in the shop. 

Well, as I was looking around my shop, I took another look at an old low side gondola I had put together a few years ago from a Don Winter kit. 









It's a short car and doesn't really fit in with with my current scheme of freight cars. I thought I could serve as the base for a caboose that would be somewhat similar to the Hobart Estates caboose. 

I used the frame and the trucks from the car. I had a lot of stripwood in the workshop, so I built up the sides and the cupola with individual boards. The railings and smokestack were built from brass. The roof is covered with some stuff from the fabric store to represent a canvas roof. 

I finished it today. 

























I've finally got my logging caboose, and I've very pleased that I was able to build it from material I had on hand.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce -


It's evident you can do quite nicely without the help of _Hartford Products_ (or anyone else, for that matter...)


Well done!


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice looking caboose. A cheap source for wood strips is a craft store, i.e. craft sticks (or popcicle sticks. You get a big box for almost nothing and they come in two widths.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce 

A great looking car ... your usual fine craftsmanship! Now you can really start on that logging branch that you have been talking about! 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Bruce. It's a delight to see your work.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

WoW, what a great looking caboose.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow that turned out great.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

a really fine caboose. 
the doorknobs, bought or what did you use? 
and the handrails at the platforms, bought or homebuilt? (if the later, from what?)


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

That's one mighty fine looking caboose, Bruce. 

Doc


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. Jack, your car was certainly an inspiration for all of this. I printed out all of your pictures from http://4largescale.com/Thompson/45.htm and they were a big help. 

It really was made on the cheap. The doorknobs are just escutcheon pins that I left unpainted. 

The railings are made from some brass rod and strip that I had on hand.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

A fine job as usual Bruce! 

I like the use of the strip on the hand rail instead of just another size of rod. 

When I first looked at the last picture, I though the conductor was giving someone the finger. On second glance I realized it’s just the top of his pocket watch.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Thats a great caboose Bruce! Keep up the good work.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Terrific work Bruce! How you saw a caboose from the short gondola amazes me. I like the sliding door on the side. The details are magnificent, looks extremely realistic. Needs some marker lights and then ready for service!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again. It was a fun project. 

Now I've got 5 log cars and the logging caboose to make up my log train. 

I made a carrier that can carry up to 8 cars awhile back; and it just so happens that it can carry my caboose as well - as long as I keep the carrier on the top shelf.  










It's open on the front, and closed in on the back. 










Now I can get my logging train out in just one trip. 

I still have room for 3 more cars; but I haven't found anything I really like. The Don Winter kits were perfect for me. I could scratch build, but then I need some of those trucks. 

In the meantime, 5 cars is just about right for my log train; though I do need some more logs.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bruce Chandler on 08/21/2008 8:43 AM
... though I do need some more logs. " border=0>




I see lots of nice trees in the background...got a chainsaw? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Joe Hall (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce, that is one gorgeous model. It brought a big smile to my face. Give me a little help here, please. How did you paint it? Did you paint the individual sections before assembly or did you do a fabulous job of masking? 
Joe


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Joe. No masking; no painting ahead of time. Just a big brush!  Maybe a steady hand as well.  Well, and some touch-ups... 

When I had all of the siding boards in place, and the roof on, I first "painted" it with a mixture of India Ink and alcohol. This gave it a rather weathered look for my base. 

I next used some Badger ModelFlex paint in Oxide Red. The thing about the Badger paints is that they're really made for use in an airbrush. Instead, I brushed it in place over the weathered boards. I am really happy with the effect! 

The roof was covered with some backing from the fabric store and painted weathered black. 

After that dried, I sprayed the sides with gloss clear and then I put the decals on. That was followed with yet another coat of the ink/alcohol mixture. It's pretty thin, so it didn't do a whole lot, but toned down the white of the decals a bit. 

This was finished off with a spray of clear dead flat.


----------



## Joe Hall (Jan 3, 2008)

Now I'm even more impressed! Guess you didn't use the brush I painted my house with. 
Joe


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...maybe it wasn't that big of a brush.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce -


I've got some extra logs you'd be welcome to have. They look like this:










I'd like to pay you back for the coal you gave me for my inspection engine's tender.
- Jack


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

That would be great Jack. Need more coal?  

Drop by and run some trains!


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Bruce your work is fantastic. What a great project and it fits in well with your theme. 
Cheers Scott


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

_Very_ nice, Bruce! I also like the logging train carrier. Great idea! 

Matt


----------

